# Bizarre!



## drownedgirl (Nov 12, 2006)

And finally... apparently many women are looking for sperm donors -- the 
Netherlands' TV station Talpa has given them their own reality show. Men can 
volunteer via e-mail. The pilot edition features a lesbian couple, Belgian 
national Kristel and her partner Emmelyn. Kristel describes their yearning for 
children, their thus-far failed search for the right donor, and her own aversion 
to using an anonymous donor. Laying out their specifications for the role -- 
male aged 18 to 55, preferably tanned with blue eyes -- Kristel tells the 
camera, "I want your child and nothing more." And that's the name of the show, 
brought to you by John de Mol, the father of "Big Brother". Whether what the 
press has dubbed "the sperm show" actually becomes a series will depend on how 
it fares in competition with other sample reality shows airing the same week.

http://www.qrd.org/qrd/media/radio/thiswayout/summary/newswrap/2005/N909-08.29.2005


----------

